# Need A Campground Recommendation For 3 Locations



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I am in need of assistance my fellow Outbackers!









Next year my family and I are taking the entire month of October to travel out of Texas to Florida, up to DC, then back through the Smoky Mountains







.

I am need of some recommendations. We are a family of 6 and my OB isn't outfitted to do much backwoods camping so electric and water are a must for us.

For *Williamsburg*, we will be there for 3 nights and are in need of a nice place close to some historical sites

For *DC*, we will be there for 5 nights so a place that has full hookups and possibly a laundry facility would be nice.

In *Gatlinburg*, we plan to spend 4 days there and most of them in the Smoky Mountain national park. We would camp there, but like I said, a little too rustic for my lovely bride.

Any recommendations you guys/gals have would be appreciated. I figured this was the best place to turn as opposed to blind searching on the internet.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I have been to the KOA in Pigeon Forge, nice but it is cramped but is very close to everything. Also stayed at this one for a Thanksgiving weekend also very nice http://www.hollyhavenrvpark.com/


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Set your dates yet? Mine as well come up camping with us Pa/NJ folk as well









We have had multiple friends stay at Cherry Hillin D.C. and all have liked it. So that would be the one i would suggest, that's where i plan on going.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I think our dates are pretty well set. Not sure we'd have time to head up that far north, but sure would love to meet some of you guys. I will say that if an OB rally ends up happening next year in Gatlinburg the last week of October we'd love to join! haha!

Thanks for the recommendations! Please keep them coming!


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> I am in need of assistance my fellow Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We travel to The Smokies every year to camp, sometimes twice a year, here are the parks we have stayed at :

www.twincreekrvresort.com
www.claboughcampground.com
www.creeksidervpark.com
www.stayriveredge.com

Twin Creek is the most "remote" park, 2 miles outside of Gatlinburg, all the others are located in Pigeon Forge, all of these are very nice campgrounds, well kept, these campgrounds, as most of the campgrounds in The area are very tight, not a lot of room between sites. Our favorite of all is Rivers Edge, we just got back this past Wednesday from a five night stay there. There is so much to do in Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg, and The Great Smoky Mountain National Park is absolutely breathtaking. Be sure to visit Cades Cove while you're touring the Park. The best place to see bears !


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We stayed at Twin Creek this summer. It was a very nice camping resort. Extremely clean, well manicured sites, etc. The office had very strange hours, but the owners seemed friendly and were comitted to keeping it looking nice. The downside was the price, but there aren't really cheap campgrounds around there....

As for near Williamsburg, I would avoid the Anvil campground unless you REALLY like trains.....


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

We were just in some of those places. We stayed at Cherry Hill in Maryland. It was a very nice and large campground. It was one exit away from a metro station that was easy to drive and park to and ride the metro into DC. I also dropped DH and DS off one day and picked them up easily.

In Gatlinburg we stayed in Adventure Bound formerly known as crazy horse. It was a pretty nice campground had a creek run through it that would have been nice to camp on. We played in it with the dogs a few times. It was still a bit of a drive into Gatlinburg. We were not too far from the trolly. There was another campground right at the trolly that looked nice not sure the name of it though, this could have been twin creek.

In virginia we stayed at a thousand trails park.

Happy travels.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Can't help with gatlinburg, but Williamsburg KOA is nice and ten minutes away from Colonial Williamsburg.

For DC Cherry Hill is about the best option to be somewhat close.

Everything else will be 20-60 minutes from a Metro station


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We really enjoyed the Williamsburg KOA this summer. We stayed three nights.

Close to Williamsburg and Yorktown, Norfolk and Virginia Beach aren't too far.


----------

